# Steven Universe Thread



## foussiremix (Jan 20, 2019)

Since Steven Universe is kinda big now in the cartoon community, I´ll just create this thread for people who want to generally talk about it.

Anyone hyped for battle of heart and mind?


----------



## David Drake (Jan 23, 2019)

I don't usually swear a lot, but like every three minutes I was going "what the fuuuuuuuck"

I think it was mostly handled beautifully, and felt like a climax to the series itself. 



Spoiler: Spoilers for the Episode



So I was afraid of them rehabilitating the diamonds too quickly, and I still feel White should still be on a tighter leash for right now, but I felt they handled the reasoning for Blue and Yellow very well and it at least seems clear in-story that all the Diamonds still have some work to do before they're fully "redeemed" but they are making an earnest if awkward effort.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 31, 2019)

Make the case for me to watch this.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jan 31, 2019)

David Drake said:


> I don't usually swear a lot, but like every three minutes I was going "what the fuuuuuuuck"
> 
> I think it was mostly handled beautifully, and felt like a climax to the series itself.
> 
> ...


I could not agree more with your spoilered text. If that episode had been a whole season I would have liked it better. 

But I also liked cried a dozen times so it wasn't bad by any means. 



Unicon said:


> Make the case for me to watch this.


If you watched it you might have learned enough manners not to come in here demanding shit.


----------



## andoknee (Feb 9, 2019)

What do you guys think of my artwork??? :3


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 21, 2019)

I used to hate it but I gotta admit, the artstyle has improved quite a bit


----------

